
WhatsApp Ends Support for Major Mobile Platforms - 1gang123
http://meny.co/whatsapp-ends-support-for-major-mobile-platforms/
======
brudgers
Orignial: [https://blog.whatsapp.com/10000617/WhatsApp-support-for-
mobi...](https://blog.whatsapp.com/10000617/WhatsApp-support-for-mobile-
devices)

